#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Πλήρης τοπογραφικός εξοπλισμός (γεωδαιτικός σταθμός, γεωδαιτικό GPS κ.τ.λ.)

## zaxar

Ζητειται πληρης τοπογραφικος εξοπλισμος (γεωδαιτικος σταθμος, διπλοσυχνο GPS,υπολογιστης κτλ) για τη λειτουργια νεου γραφειου καθως ειδη γραφειου και οχημα.

z.symeonidis@yahoo.gr

----------

